# Lumberjock Cooperative online wood craft business???



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I was thinking some. Yes it is probably just crazy thinking. But for those who make some of the most beautiful wood crafts such as bandsaw boxes and cutting boards we have custommade.com, we have etsy.com and what else. Some of the LJ here do their own website but going at it alone means taking on all of the cost of web site management, marketing / SEO, coming up with a varied product line that actually sells, etc…

What if say 30 lumberjocks decided to do one website and split the cost of the site and the marketing of the site. Like with my personal web site for www.topqualitycabinets.net I pay my web manager to manage and optimize my site for top ranking in search recornds. I pay 150.00 per month and get great results and ROI. But for someone trying to sell smaller crafts a 150.00 per month bill might be tough, but if a group of 15 or 30 lumberjocks split the cost, at 5 - 10.00 that might be worth it. I find with most things marketing is key, so if there was a community of 30 contributors, a fair amount of marketing could be achieved. I do believe if the word gets out to the right folks, many of the crafts on this site would sell really well and for good prices.

So what is it that would stop folks like us to make our own Etsy.com lumberjock style. Of course products would likely need to be able to be shipped. Pricing would need to be organized in a way that we are not undercutting others, who wants to work for beans and who wants to cheapen the artwork performed in many small workshop across the nation.

It seems a group of lumberjocks like minded could be more effective than one lumberjock. Just an idea. I think I would be interested.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

An interesting proposition, I'll be following this topic I guess I'd actually have to finish projects to be able to sell 'em eh?


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah starting projects if a ton of fun! But to get paid unfortunately we have to finish a few


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

A can of worms.


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

I like the idea. I'll be watching!


----------



## skipj (Mar 6, 2012)

I will be watching this. Interesting


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

It might could get a little complicated in my opinion. But maybe not.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

I also like the idea and will be following I have a couple things sitting around the shop that are finished that I would like to sell, but no one but me, myself, and I, know they are in there and ready for a good home.


----------

